# like my new avatar



## TLSpartan (Feb 28, 2007)

like my cool avatar. i wanted to combine a spartan(masterchief) with a spartan helmet. preety cool huh. 5 minutes of paint. moderators canu please have an exemption for my avatar. its ever so cool and i know its a lil big but just this once


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks cool, much nicer than the last one IMHO.
As for the size, I count 24k, just under the wire.
Oh, and I'm gonna move this on over to the graphics area, where the sig and avatar threads live.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 28, 2007)

ok. the offsite file was 83.  dont knock probotector


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 28, 2007)

I wouldn't probodream of it!


----------



## Thoob (Mar 19, 2010)

*EPIC 3 YEAR BUMP.*


Spoiler



Come on... It's EoF!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

*D:*


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Come on... It's EoF!


Computer Graphics and Art = new EOF ?


----------



## luke_c (Mar 19, 2010)

What the fuck are you guys doing, if you haven't noticed, this isn't the EoF, bumping is against the rules, especially threads that have been dead for three years, this isn't funny at all, just stupid


----------



## Thoob (Mar 19, 2010)

Huh? I found this thread by going onto EoF and going to the last page... If it's not then I'm sorry...


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Huh? I found this thread by going onto EoF and going to the last page... If it's not then I'm sorry...


Ever seen this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 19, 2010)

Watch, every moderator on the site is gonna warn him all at once for this bonehead move.


----------

